# trailer work almost done



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I am currently in the process of replacing the bunks on my trailer. The boat I bought was in awesome shape but the trailer was beat down. I finally got around to replacing the tires, rims, axle, hubs, spindles tongue jack, and wench last weekend. I dropped the boat off to get painted yesterday so I cut the old bunks off and am about halfway done putting the new ones back on. I ended up fabricating my own brackets because I wanted something a little more heavy duty than what I could find in the stores. I used 1/4x3 steal flatbar which should hold up pretty good. My boat is only 20 feet long and not very heavy so it should last. I tell you this is alot more work than I intended it to be. Good thing is I used it as an excuse to buy some new tools which is always a good thing. I think tools are like fishing stuff, you can never have to many.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I feel your pain . As we speak I'm finishing up work on my trailer as well . New lights , winch , safety chains , fenders etc., etc. . I also added a new Garmin 498c and Standard Horizon VHF and new rod holders ! BOAT = Break Out Another Thousand ! Try about $2000.00


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I am finally done with the trailer. It looks so much better without all the rust on it.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I ended up re-wiring the whole GD thing ! It's finally over ! All lights work ! Yes ! All I need now is a new squeeze bulb for my fuel line and I can get her wet ! The old man is gonna wreck havoc on some stripers !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*This before the new winch*


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

nice looking boat,

good luck with her!

here's one of mine: http://webpages.charter.net/gbarkley/fishing/boat01.jpg

jerry


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

JerryB said:


> nice looking boat,
> 
> good luck with her!
> 
> ...


Thanks . That's a cool boat ! Is she all aluminum ? I couldn't make out the name on the side . What kind of hull ? Very cool trailer and also the enclosure work . I have a really good buddy that would be very proud of that boat ! Everything on his boat is home made including the outriggers . I'll see if I can find a pic .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*1956 22' North American with homemade cabin and such*


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Cool work he did, 

i just bought that boat so someone else did the hardtop. whoever it was did a nice job though its very sturdy. 

the boat is all aluminum, its a starcraft. starcraft is made about 20 miles from my home and is a well known great lakes boat in that size range, 21 footer, has a 165 hp mercruiser type I I/O and runs 34 mph WOT with a 26 mph cruise at 3000 rpm. 

you can see more pictures if you change the "01" in the link to an 02, etc. there's 12 or so pics there. 

have not fished it yet, maybe this weekend if the weather holds up. 

good luck,
jerry


----------

